# [A][Alleria] Levelstop-Gilde "Erben der Zeit" Glvl 25



## Tamerlein (26. März 2013)

*Wir sind die Erben der Zeit!

* 

Wir sind eine Levelstoppgilde, die sich gerade im Burning Crusade Content (also auf Stufe 70) bewegt. Was ist eine Levelstoppgilde? Eine Levelstoppgilde hält sich in den alten Contentabschnitten auf und spielt den vorhandenen Abschnitt nochmal auf dem dafür vorgesehenen Level gemeinsam durch. Es wird darauf geachtet, dieselben Verzauberungen, Tränke und Rüstungen dafür zu verwenden. Auch das Betreten des nächsten Abschnittes (in unserem Fall BC) und natürlich auch die anderen noch höheren sind bei uns nicht erlaubt. 



_Was haben wir bisher erreicht?
_
Wir spielten gemeinsam ohne Erbstücke oder Hilfestellungen unsere Charaktere auf 60/70 und viele Gegner in Instanzen mussten unserer Stärke und unserem Teamplay unterliegen. Auf diesem Weg haben wir unsere Berufe bis zum uns möglichsten verbessert, uns zusammen geschlossen um die Östlichen Königreiche und Kalimdor aus schwierigen Umständen zu befreien. Haben Ausrüstung gesammelt um unseren Feinden in den Classic Raids die Stirn bieten zu können und noch vieles mehr!

Zu Anfang dieses Jahres (2013) wurde es Zeit um unseren ersten gemeinsamen Raid zu bestreiten. Angefangen haben wir mit AQ10, da die Reihenfolge der Raids etwas verschoben wurde. In einem kleinen Gildenevent versammelten wir uns in Silithus um gemeinsam zu den Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj zu reiten, wo wir uns in zwei schlagkräftige Truppen spalteten um mit zwei vollbesetzten 10er Raids diesen Raid zu säubern. Da etliche von uns mit Erfahrungen aus alten Zeiten aufwarten konnten, wurden schnell die Bosse in den Staub geschickt und schon bald konnten wir voller Stolz vermelden, das AQ10 von den Erben der Zeit gecleart wurde.

Nach einigen Raidterminen stand dem nächsten Abschnitt nichts mehr im Weg und wir haben uns auf den Weg zum Geschmolzenen Kern gemacht. Mit einem beinahe vollen 20iger Raid zwangen wir sämtliche Bosse in die Knie bis wir vor Majordomus standen. Diesen forderten wir mutig auf uns doch endlich die richtige Herausforderung herbeizurufen. Viel zu sehr von sich selbst überzeugt, kam er unserer Aufforderung nach und musste sich von Ragnaros wüst beschimpfen lassen. Nachdem Ragnaros endlich genug von seinem Geschimpfe und Geschreie hatte, musste er sich von uns glanzlos niederstrecken lassen und hatte noch nicht mal die Gelegenheit seine Schergen zu Hilfe rufen zu können. MC Clear!

In der dritten ID gelang es uns, den legendären Hammer Sulfuras herzustellen, so können wir stolz über uns sagen:

*Wir sind legendär!*

Wir machten uns also auf zum Pechschwingenhort, um dem wohl bekanntesten Bösewicht des Classic-Contents zu beweisen, dass er ein ganz kleiner Drache mit viel zu wenig Macht gegen uns ist.
Zum ersten Mal konnte man erkennen, dass ohne Taktik schnell ein Wipe passieren könnte, und so wurde es an mancher nur noch aus ferner Vergangenheit bekannten Gruppe schon manchmal etwas knapper.
Trotzdem erlegten wir jeden Boss, der sich uns entgegenstellte und so standen wir also vor Nefarian, dem Herrscher des Hortes. Erst verkroch er sich feige hinter Massen seiner Diener und erst als er erkannte dass diese gegen uns nicht bestehen konnten, erschien er in seiner Drachenform.
So klein war der gar nicht! Gegen unsere gebündelten Angriffe konnte aber auch der größte Drache den wir bis jetzt gesehen haben, nicht lange standhalten. Mit dem Kopf eines riesigen Drachen im Gepäck, ließen wir ganz Sturmwind wissen: Die Erben haben BWL gecleart!

Bald werden auch unsere Abenteuer im nächsten Raid beginnen! AQ40 – sei auch du dabei!

Soviel sei bisher zu uns gesagt! Habt ihr Interesse? So möchten wir euch zeigen was wir euch bieten können und was wir uns von euch wünschen würden!

*Die Erben der Zeit bieten Dir:*

- Ein Forum
- Ein angenehmes Gildenklima
- Eine eigene Facebook-Gruppe
- Einen Teamspeak 3 Server
- Gildenevents + Raids
- Oldschool Feeling sogut es möglich ist
- Eine engagierte Gildenleitung
- Hilfsbereitschaft + Freundlichkeit
- Zeit... Zeit in Ruhe vieles zu tun ohne Druck zu haben


*Was wünschen wir uns von euch?*

- Sorgfältiges durchlesen unserer Regeln und deren Einhaltung
- Ein freundliches Wesen und Spaß an der Sache
- Du solltest nicht nur auf Deinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht sein
- Ein funktionierendes TS3 + Headset für lustige Runden
- Wirkliches Interesse an unserer Sache
- Pünktlichkeit + Verlässlichkeit
- Bei Problemen auch mal sprechen können
- Keine Itemfixierung zu besitzen

*Was suchen wir noch?*

Mit Heilern und Tanks sind wir derzeit gut gerüstet und auch Magier sind zahlreich vertreten, aber alle anderen Kombinationen suchen wir gern und viel. Das sollte euch nun aber nicht abschrecken, jeder soll spielen was er gerne möchte, wir möchten nur darauf hinweisen, dass es möglich ist, dann mal auf der Ersatzbank zu sein, oder man mit seinem Second Specc mitgehen sollte. 
Möchtest du doch gerne Tanken, möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass die meisten unserer Tanks Krieger sind. Nahkämpfer werden noch reichlich gesucht!

- Krieger (Niedrig)
- Paladin (Hoch)
- Priester (Mittel)
- Hexenmeister (Hoch)
- Magier (Niedrig)
- Jäger (Hoch)
- Schurke (Mittel)
- Druide (Hoch)
- Mönch (Hoch)
- Todesritter (Mittel)
- Schamane (Mittel)


Für viele von uns ist dieses Projekt zur Hauptbeschäftigung in WoW geworden, will heißen, diese 60iger sind unsere Maincharaktere. Wir freuen uns immer über Unterstützung und neue Gesichter in unseren Reihen und würden uns freuen auch bald euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Unsere Regeln findet ihr auf unserer Gildenhomepage und auch dort könnt ihr euch direkt über uns informieren und euch bei uns bewerben:

http://www.edz-alleria.de 

*Wir sind die Erben der Zeit! – Wann wirst du einer?
*


E:  Weil die Frage mehrfach aufkam:
*Raidtage* Sonntag ca 19.30-22.30 (meist früher zu Ende)
       					Mittwoch/Donnerstag im wöchentlichen Wechsel gleiche Zeit.
   			dazu unregelmäßig inoffizielle Termine für niedrigere Raid-Tiers.                                

E 18.04.13:

*Die Erben erhöhen den Levelstopp ab 31.05.13 Richtung Scherbenwelt!* Weiterhin sind neue nette Mitspieler gerne gesehen und haben immer noch die Möglichkeit, viel Classic zu erleben und gemütlich aufzuschließen um den Schritt in die Scherbenwelt mit uns zu wagen


E 16.08.13:


Erster Raid erfolgreich in BC, Karazhan clear. EdZ rekrutieren wieder ausgewählte und besondere Leute, bevorzugt definierte Klassen/Skillungen (siehe unsere HP)


----------



## Tamerlein (7. April 2013)

kleiner Push!

Wir haben fleißig neue Mitglieder rekrutiert, aber im Hinblick auf das Winken eines neuen Stopps freuen wir uns weiterhin auf weitere Mitglieder


----------



## Tamerlein (14. April 2013)

Wir machen fleißige Gehversuche in AQ40, trotzen können uns derzeit noch die Twins. Wir freuen uns über alle "Neuen" in unseren Reihen, die sehr schnell Anschluß bei uns gefunden haben.



Weiterhin nehmen wir noch Mitglieder auf. In der Ferne winkt bereits BC!




E: in der heutigen ID mussten sich uns die Twins und der große Wurm geschlagen geben. Somit wartet nur noch C´thun darauf, von uns in die Tiefen des Nether gestoßen zu werden.


----------



## Tamerlein (18. April 2013)

Liebe Erben der Zeit und alle Interessierten möglichen Neu-Erben,

nun bestehen wir bereits seit 13.11.2012 und bestreiten erfolgreich gemeinsam den Classic-Content. Die Gemeinschaft ist hier und da gewachsen, es sind viele Spieler dazu gekommen und so manch einer ist wieder gegangen. 

Viele von euch haben mit Schweiß, Fleiß, harter Arbeit  :-) und hohem Engagement die mittlerweile wirklich tolle Truppe weiter gebracht. So konnten wir Ragnaros in die feurigen Tiefen seines Daseins verbannen, Ossirian dem Narbenlosen ein paar Narben verpassen und auch Nefarian in den Schmutz schicken. Die legendären Zwillingsimperatoren in AQ 40 widersetzten sich lange unseren Bemühungen und mussten sich dennoch am Ende unserer geballten Kraft geschlagen geben und C'Thun wird ihnen bald Gesellschaft leisten. 

Es wurde gemeinsam gequestet, getwinkt, Haustierkämpfe bestritten und eine nette Gemeinschaft gebildet die sogar Facebook erobern konnte. Nun ist es an der Zeit einen neuen Pfad zu bestreiten. Einen Pfad voller neuer Herausforderungen und einer völlig neuen Welt. 

*Es ist also soweit! *

Nach den abgeschlossenen 7 Monaten wird sich auch für uns das „dunkle Portal" öffnen und uns in einen neuen Abschnitt von World of Warcraft befördern. 


Am 31.05.2013 halten die Erben der Zeit Einzug in die Scherbenwelt, um sich erneut mit ihrem Heldenmut den dort lauernden Gefahren zu stellen, wie wir es in Classic bereits getan haben. 



Wir möchten an dieser Stelle allen Erben ein Dankeschön, für ihren großen Einsatz und den erstrebenswerten Zusammenhalt aussprechen. Ihr seid wirklich eine überaus tolle Gemeinschaft geworden zu der sich hoffentlich im Laufe der Zeit der ein oder andere „Neue Erbe" dazu gesellt. 

Wir freuen uns auf die kommenden - für uns -  neuen Inhalte und hoffen dass ihr dort mit genau der selben Leidenschaft wie in Classic das Herz dieser Gemeinschaft bilden werdet. 

Mögen die Erben alle Zeit mit euch sein!


----------



## Tamerlein (9. Mai 2013)

wir arbeiten derzeit die Regeländerungen für die Scherbenwelt aus, planen unser Voranschreiten, und raiden bis zum Eintritt in die Scherbenwelt immer noch an 2 Terminen/Woche, weil wir auch unseren Neumitgliedern bis zuletzt die Gelegenheit bieten wollen,den Classic-Content zu erleben.
AQ40 ist sauber, und es fand mittlerweile bereits auch Gruppen-PVP statt. Viele arbeiten jetzt an den Chars, die sie in die Scherbe mitnehmen wollen, einige rerollen, andere erledigen noch letzte Quests, farmen Moggear, suchen die letzten fehlenden Pets.

Trotz anstehendem Levelfortschritt sind unsere Mitglieder immer noch motiviert. Wir unterstützen unsere "Neuen" wenn wir können, und integrieren sie in unsere Gemeinschaft.

Einige Plätze haben wir noch frei, und wir freuen uns über jede nette Bewerbung.

Da öfters einige Fragen auftauchten: wir möchten keine Crossrealmer, die nur für Raids über RealID eingeladen werden wollen. Wir verstehen uns auch nicht als Twinkgilde, Main ist für uns der Levelstoppchar, auch wenn wir gelegentlich mal mit unseren 90er Twinks unterwegs sind. Wir pflegen unsere Gemeinschaft und haben viel Spaß miteinander. Wir verbieten niemand, seine geliebten alten Chars zu spielen, aber mit einer Bewerbung bei uns legt man den WoW-Schwerpunkt auf unsere Gilde


----------



## michakling (9. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag,
kurze Frage lohnt es sich noch einen kleinen Char zu leveln nicht das ihr zu schnell den Levelstop aufhebt. 

Von erst Bewerben und dann sich kennen lernen halt ich recht wenig in so einer Bewerbung kann man vieles
schreiben daher ist es mir lieber sich erst kennen zu lernen der Rest kommt dann später.

Ich werde mir heute mal mit dem Paladin Titanka oder dem Schamanen Tanakas den Server anschauen
vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Spiel und kann noch das eine oder andere besprechen. 

MfG


----------



## Tamerlein (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Michakling,

wir werden ab 31.05.13 in die Scherbenwelt aufbrechen, also wirst Du für den Classiccontent nicht mehr viel Zeit haben. Wir haben dann knapp 7 Monate auf 60 verbracht, und Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass wir ähnlich lange, möglicherweise auch länger, auf 70 verbringen. Wenn Du also eine schöne Zeit mit uns in der Scherbenwelt verbringen willst, dann kannst Du Dich gerne bewerben. Ingame kannst Du gerne auch eines unserer Mitglieder anschreiben, dann findet sich auch jemand der Dir offene Fragen beantworten wird.


----------



## Tamerlein (14. Mai 2013)

Da wir in den letzten Wochen sehr starken Zuwachs hatten, müssen wir ersteinmal einen temporären Aufnahmestopp bekanntgeben. Wir werden uns mit unseren Neuzugängen ersteinmal sortieren, uns kennenlernen und schauen, wie der Start in die Scherbenwelt funktioniert.

Wir werden möglicherweise zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mitteilen, welche Klassen doch noch aufgenommen werden können, und es mag die ein oder andere Ausnahme geben, aber bitte seid nicht enttäuscht, wenn wir ab sofort neue Bewerbungen negativ verabschieden müssen.


----------



## FernfahrerUlf (14. Mai 2013)

Na dann bin ich mal so frei, und mache hier ein bissel Werbung für unsere Levelstopp-Gilde, die zufällig auf dem gleichen Server ist aber der anderen (besseren) Fraktion angehört!  
Mit der zusätzlichen Bemerkung, wenn ihr sowieso im Moment keine oder eher wenige Neubewerber aufnehmt, gerne bei uns willkommen sind. 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202894-waechter-der-zeit-suchen-mitglieder/


----------



## Tamerlein (16. August 2013)

Lange gab es hier nichts von uns zu hören, doch da wir uns mittlerweile aufgestellt und sortiert haben für Burning Crusade, wollen wir wenigen, auserwählten (!) Spielern eine Möglichkeit bieten, Teil unserer Gemeinschaft zu werden.



Raidstart in BC war der 11.08.13, in voller 10er Gruppe. Alle Bosse lagen ohne Schwierigkeiten, ein "Karazhan Clear" konnte leider nicht vermeldet werden, weil die Urne nicht anklickbar war. Also musste der elfte Boss bis letzten Mittwoch warten, um sich von den Erben in Grund und Boden stampfen zu lassen.

Bei Interesse an unserer Gemeinschaft besucht uns auf unserer HP, dort werden wir kontinuierlich Informationen zu gesuchten Klassen/Skillungen bekannt geben.


----------



## Axxaran (15. September 2013)

WIR REKRUTIEREN WIEDER !

Die Erben ziehen weiter voran im BC-Content und schlagen sich inzwischen mit Gruul, Magtherion und Lady Vashj. Kein Erbe erzittert mehr vor dem gespenstischen Ort Karazhan, dessen Bosheit und Hass wir zerschlagen haben. Doch am Horizont, in Nethersturm, wartet schon das nächste Unheil auf uns. 

Daher suchen wir neue Mitstreiter, Verstärkung und frisches Blut das sich den mächtigen Gegnern entgegenstellt. Werde ein Erbe der Zeit und erlebe die Scherbenwelt neu, fast so, als sie sich vor Jahren aufgetan hat.

Alle Infos im OT und hier auch nochmals der Link zu unserer HP: http://www.erbenderzeit.de

Wir warten auf Euch!


----------



## Merander (17. September 2013)

Könnt euch bei jedem Mitglied online melden, bevorzugt aber bei Axxariane,Moonwarden,Bâzty oder Kanderin


----------



## Tamerlein (26. September 2013)

Wir sind mittlerweile unterwegs im Schlangenschrein und der Festung der Stürme. Mit kleiner Besetzung (10-12 Spieler) bieten die Schlachtzüge einen in BC bisher unbekannten Anspruch, und es besteht durchaus auch mal Wipegefahr. 



Trotzdem können die Erben der Zeit vermelden: SSC und FDS clear!



Die Raids finden in sehr angenehmer Atmosphäre statt, ein gewisses Maß an Disziplin gepaart mit viel Spass läßt uns mit viel guter Laune die altbekannten Bosse in den Staub schicken. Weiterhin würden wir uns dennoch freuen, weitere Mitspieler bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen, um auch außerhalb der Raids immer Leute zum zusammenspielen, blödeln und Unsinn zu machen zu haben.

Wir sind die Erben der Zeit! Tritt auch Du jetzt Dein Erbe an!


----------



## Merander (6. Oktober 2013)

push


----------



## Merander (18. Oktober 2013)

schieb


----------



## Tamerlein (13. November 2013)

*Heute können wir unser einjähriges Bestehen feiern!

*Hier möchte ich allen Mitgliedern, den Räten und Raidleadern für den Enthusiasmus, die aktive Teilnahme am Gildenleben und die gute Stimmung danken! Ihr seid toll!

Danken möchte ich auch allen Ehemaligen, die uns aus vielerlei Gründen verlassen haben, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg im Beruf, mit der Familie, im Studium, oder auch im aktuellsten WoW-Content! _Auch ihr seid ein Teil unserer Erfolgsgeschichte!_

Wir nehmen auch weiterhin Member auf, die aktuellen Bedürfnisse könnt ihr auf unserer Website nachschauen.
Derzeit wäre vor allem wichtig, dass ein Bewerber flexibel ist, wer sich auf eine Rolle versteift hat gerade eher schlechte Chancen.
Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage, ausreichend Tanks und Heiler zur Verfügung zu haben, wie die Vergangenheit zeigte ändert sich dies jedoch manchmal in kürzester Zeit.

liebe Grüße und
*möge die Zeit mit Euch sein!*


----------



## Tamerlein (27. November 2013)

Die Erben der Zeit sind mittlerweile im Schwarzen Tempel und der Schlacht um Hyjal unterwegs. Bereits in der ersten ID konnten wir uns über eine der Gleven freuen. Erfreulich ist auch der etwas höhere Schwierigkeitsgrad, sodass tatsächlich eine gute Abstimmung im Raid herrschen muss, um jeden Boss problemlos legen zu können.

Beide Raids konnten uns nicht lange standhalten, sodass uns jetzt nur noch ein Raid bevorsteht, das Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Planungen für das erste Betreten laufen bereits, Termin steht.

Wer sich den Erben anschließen möchte, findet dazu alle Informationen auf unserer HP.

Möge die Zeit mit euch sein
Tamerlein


----------



## Tidra-on (29. November 2013)

Schön das euch noch gibt


----------



## Shye-Demmera (29. November 2013)

Hallo Tidra.... ich bin es Renesmee....hatten die Gilde damals 
zusammen gegründet....

*rüberwink*


----------



## Merander (21. Februar 2014)

Wir sind in Nordend angekommen und haben uns da auch jetz ganz gut eingelebt, dennoch suchen wir weitere mitstreiter.


----------



## Axxaran (22. April 2014)

eine Aktualisierung:*

Die ERBEN DER ZEIT suchen wieder Verstärkung*
[A] Alleria / akt. Stop: 80

Du suchst ein neues Zuhause? Du bist es leid dem ständigen Druck ausgesetzt zu sein nur um oben mitspielen zu können? Dir ist das neumodische Gehetzte einfach zu viel? Du möchtest nicht mehr alleine durch die Welt von World of Warcraft rennen? Du sehnst dich nach längst vergangenen Tagen und Addons?

Dann starte auch Du heute Dein persönliches Erbe, werde ein Erbe der Zeit!

Wer wir sind? Wir sind eine Levelstopp Gemeinschaft, deren Geschichte bereits weit über ein Jahr reicht. Gegründet im Herbst 2012, haben wir es uns zur Aufgabe gemacht, die alten Welten in Azeroth gemütlich und fern jeden Streßes der Neuzeit noch einmal zu erleben.

Dabei besuchten wir bereits Ragnaros im Geschmolzenen Kern, Nefarian, C’thun sowie Illidan Sturmgrimm und Kil’jaeden im Sonnenbrunnen und alle andere Raidinstanzen aus Classic und Burning Crusade. Dabei wurden unterwegs alle Instanzen unsicher gemacht und die Welt der Classic und Burning Crusade, Quests und Ruffraktionen gemeinsam erobert.

Aktuell sind wir nach einem feierlichen und groß angelegten Gildenevent in Nordend angekommen. Nachdem wir die T7-Raids derzeit erfolgreich meistern und es bald in Richtung Titanen / Ulduar geht, suchen wir weitere Verstärkung.

Solltest Du Interesse an einer ulkigen Gemeinschaft haben, Abends gerne ein paar gemütliche Stunden mit netten Gildies die Gegend unsicher machen und dabei eine Zeitreise in vergangene Tage machen wollen, dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Wir sind eine familien-freundliche Gilde deren Mitglieder voll im Berufsleben oder Studium stehen und meist auch etwas gehobenen Alters sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Wir verstehen uns als Maingilde und veranstalten auch außerhalb unserer Raids, zum Beispiel bei einem Contentwechsel, Gildenevents. Außerdem besuchen wir des öfteren noch die Raids der Addons die wir bereits durchlaufen haben wie MC, BWL, BT usw. Zur Erleichterung des Einstiegs haben wir nun die Bonus-EP-Erbstücke z.t. freigeschalten, so seid ihr also weit schneller im Raid dabei. Weiterhin veranstalten wir Twinkraids mit einfacheren Lootregeln.

Wenn wir dich neugierig gemacht haben und Du Interesse an unserem Spielprinzip hast, dann schau doch mal bei uns auf der Homepage und unserem Forum vorbei oder melde dich Ingame bei uns.


Zur Homepage der Erben



Wir freuen uns auf Dich !


----------



## Axxaran (9. Mai 2014)

Update: Die Erben der Zeit rüsten sich gegen Ulduar 

Nachdem wir epische Schlachten in Naxxramas und besonders auch gegen Sartharion 3D geführt haben, bürsten wir unsere Roben, schärfen unsere Schwerter und polieren unsere Rüstungen. 

Denn im hohen Norden, in der vergessenen Titanenstadt Ulduar, regt sich weiteres Übel. So werden wir noch diesen Monat losziehen und den Kampf gegen die Titanen beginnen. 

Wenn auch ihr beim Kampf dabei sein wollt, dann meldet euch bei uns. Besonders die Kenner der arkanen Mächte (Magier) und der Meuchlerei (Schurken) sind derzeit gut angesehen. Aber auch viele weiteren Klassen sind uns willkommen. 

Schreibt euch bei uns ein und werdet ein Erbe der Zeit und erlebt den Nordend-Content so, wie er damals war. 

www.erbenderzeit.de


----------



## Rawhead (9. Mai 2014)

ein Gruß von der Horde Wächter der Zeit

viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Axxaran (15. Mai 2014)

Rawhead schrieb:


> ein Gruß von der Horde Wächter der Zeit
> 
> viel Erfolg weiterhin



Gruß zurück ! Ist doch immer wieder schön einen von euch in den neutralen Gebieten zu treffen!


----------



## Nytheria (18. Juni 2014)

Kleines Update von uns: Herold der Titanen haben wir mittlerweile erfolgreich gemeistert! - Leider hat auch uns das Sommerloch erreicht und wir suchen nun fleißig nach neuen Mitstreitern um Ulduar auch wieder vernünftig im 25er angehen zu können (im 10er liegen wir die Hardmodes  - mit wenigen Ausnahmen - doch etwas zu leicht).
Traut euch, wir brauchen alles (ok bis auf Melee DDs, aber auch die sind wilkommen):

Erben der Zeit


----------

